# the anagram game



## magmavire (Aug 9, 2010)

Basically one person post a sentence and the next poster turns it into an anagram and post their own sentence.I'll start it off

I dance with monkeys.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 9, 2010)

Thy Knows a medicine.

New sentence:
A penny saved is a penny earned.


----------



## Pwnemon (Aug 9, 2010)

Keys eat Mo within.

I like grape jelly.

EDIT: DANGIT.


----------



## tymer55 (Aug 9, 2010)

A Gee Jerkily Pill.

The crazy cow eats the scooby doo gang.


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Aug 10, 2010)

A baa concocted zygote grey hosts who?

The brown fox quickly jumped over the lazy dog
(hey, someone had to say it)


----------



## wyoming789 (Aug 10, 2010)

God! Uni-brow!  Claker TV, he-fox jpg!  The mezz!  Loydy!

Living it up at the hotel California!


----------



## Flareth (Aug 10, 2010)

A Cafeteria Plight Hilt Involution!

What is two plus two?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 10, 2010)

Ashpit Owls Tut Wow?

You just crossed the line


----------



## Leaftail (Aug 10, 2010)

Yes sir, TCoD! Heel no jutsu!

I like shorts! They're comfy and easy to wear!


----------



## Flareth (Aug 10, 2010)

Silkier host! Smothery or anyway defecate!

He's a good time cowboy casanova


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 10, 2010)

A coveted cabana homo yogi sows

Holy diver, you've been down too long in the midnight sea


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Aug 10, 2010)

A disemboweled neon night thing revived onto holy you.

I wish, I wish I was a fish.


----------



## Flareth (Aug 10, 2010)

I saw I if I his wish-wash.


You wear your smile like a summer sky.


----------



## tymer55 (Aug 12, 2010)

A Earlierise Yoke Sulky Wormy Sum Um

She is the craziest pscycopath to ever sail the seven seas in the seventeen seventies with a parrot on her shoulder a wooden arm and two eye patches that has five pokemon.


----------

